# Schwinn 59 Jaguar Seiss lights



## Chocolat96 (Jun 7, 2018)

Found a pair of N.O.S Seiss glass lens brake lights for my Schwinn Jaguar


----------



## bikemonkey (Jun 8, 2018)

Chocolat96 said:


> Found a pair of N.O.S Seiss glass lens brake lights for my Schwinn Jaguar View attachment 820447 View attachment 820446



Beautiful bike - man, you need to do some Glamor Shots!


----------

